# Greenhills - nice site but bad experience.........



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:evil: 

We have just got back from Greenhills site near Bakewell with our friends.
Excellent location, close walking distance to Bakewell and Ashford and Monsall Head if you are brave enough.
It wasn't cheap £22 per night hard standing with EHU.
It was very, very busy in fact I would say a tad overloaded as the rubbish skips and chemical point were overflowing! Nice.......... However this didn't taint our stay. The following things did:-

Children and adults didn't seem to have ANY pitch etiquette, I sat reading on Saturday afternoon and people persisted on marching through our awning and our pitch with neither a by or leave and I don't just mean kids, we have a dog and the was a large rottie next door, but that didn't detract them either! I erected our windbreak in disgust and they still squeezed through! 

We and our mates used our scooters to travel and on Saturday evening left them adjacent to the gateway at the site, perhaps we were in the wrong, they could have been deemed to have possibly hampered people passing through the small gate adjacent but the main gates were open, we were away one hour and when we returned they were blocked in by a tractor! We got them out and returned to our vans. Our friends were accosted by the duty warden and given a serious dressing down in full public view, it became a tourist attraction as everyone from the bar came out to watch! Despite our pleadings of apology has was extremely aggressive. We interjected and said we weren't irresponsible teenagers and really didn't deserve the r****king we were receiving and that people were marching through our pitches like nowhere we had ever been before and that wasn't being policed with such venom, he informed us to "go back to where we came from" -very hospitable! 
The icing on the cake was that someone in a car had backed into our friends van and smashed the rear bumper and lights! The warden informed us to "sort it out yerselves" and retreated with his arms still waving around like a demented gorilla! I vote him for a suitable post within the CC network!

All the other staff were great! Future guests be afraid be very afraid!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*GREENHILLS*

I take it you will not be going back?

Does not sound too pleasant.

I would vote with my wheels.

Trev


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Wouldn't say never and we were going to complain to the owner, but we didn't want to get "black listed" in any way - just in case we do want to return - because it was a great facility and great location, perhaps better off peak. I decided that a post or two on here would prove better "revenge"!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

How do MHers deal with the pitch etiquette problem?

We had to put a clothes line between our door mirror and a tree just to stop teenage kids cycling right across our pitch very close to where we were sitting outside. Some sites ban clothes lines, so not always an option. 

I'm thinking bear traps next. 8) 


SD


----------



## miagi (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi any site with unmarked pitches and 'just go where you want' are always suspect. Weekends always worst because not real 'campers'. 
No manners at all from kids to oldies.
As said - vote with your wheels !


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I assume that this is the site you refer to?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3385

If so, why don't you add a review so that your experience is recorded permanently on MHF? I'm sure there are many members who would appreciate your information to be available when comparing sites.

If that one isn't the correct site, why not add it to our database?


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Will post a review.
As I have said - nice site in theory! 3 x very full tent fields upon arrival on Saturday, almost as though there was a rally? Although I do appreciate that its main holidays. Caravan fields full both grass and hard standing, we only had our canopy out as we dont have a safari room, but you would think 2 x chairs, table, dog tether and associated bits and bobs would have constituted our pitch? My other half was sat in the van for about 10 mins as there was some clay pigeon shooting somewhere near and the dog was having a nervous breakdown, he says I opened our van door with such force they both jumped up! You can tell how cross I was as I put the windbreak up without a mallet! :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that review Lisa, concise and informative. :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Such a shame Lisa.

I consider it very bad manners to walk through other peoples pitches. It happened to us once at Wichcombe C&CC site. We were put on a corner pitch and every tom dick and harry walked through. this is totally unacceptable.

When you have a dog its very unsettling for them. They bark because of intruders coming near so don't understand when you tell them not to bark. People are just too lazy to walk around!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:roll: I actually heard the rottie next door have a growl at passers thru' and the parents who were following (yes following) said mind that Rottweiler! (He was prefectly friendly and the owners had 3 kids) But he was obviously doing his job. My little schnauzer on the other hand goes into hyperspace at the potential visitors and fuss!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

miagi said:


> Hi any site with unmarked pitches and 'just go where you want' are always suspect. Weekends always worst because not real 'campers'.
> No manners at all from kids to oldies.
> As said - vote with your wheels !


i work all week does that make me not a real camper :?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Bakewell*

We were at the C&CC club site (Youlgreave) last week for the Bakewell Show.
Excellent site and the fact that it is hook up only and no club, loos etc keeps what my son in law calls the *****'s and chav's away.

We have stayed here for years withy no problems however on Friday night a couple after a Vodka drinking session decided to open divorce proceedings. The lady was no lady having reminded me of the alternative names for various parts of the human anatomy and the husband was no gent as he insisted in trying to better the literation. Kids pleading with them to stop, hair pulling slapping etc untill 01.00 am then he abandoned his family and drove off, presumably still drunk. We asked them to keep it down for thier childrens and niebours kids sake to no avail.

How the other half live !!

Steve


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

neilbes said:


> miagi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi any site with unmarked pitches and 'just go where you want' are always suspect. Weekends always worst because not real 'campers'.
> ...


what is a real camper??


----------



## miagi (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh dear shoot me down - I work all week as well and camp for quite a few weekends - not once a year.
I consider anybody with a motorhome a real camper or anyone who camps frequently and respects other peoples pitches.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

miagi said:


> Oh dear shoot me down - I work all week as well and camp for quite a few weekends - not once a year.
> I consider anybody with a motorhome a real camper or anyone who camps frequently and respects other peoples pitches.


i agree


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

It beggars belief....what some people get up to on camp sites !!!

We were on a campsite in Pentewan Sands a couple of years ago, and we were pitched on a corner plot, one row back from the sea. Everybody and his auntie trooped through our pitch....even squeezing in between the wind break and the safari room at one point !!

When I placed a bucket between these two, a slightly tipsy camper almost went a cropper !!! 8O ....When I dashed out of the safari room to ask her NOT to cross our pitch, on the way to her friends pitch, she was most indignant...WHAT....you want me to walk around your pitch ??? she said...Yes please, I said........she laughed and carried on walking through....my gob was smacked !!!

The next day I asked some children not to walk through our pitch and they were very polite and agreed not to any more.....seems some children still respond to requests...not so the parents !!!

That divorce story was good Steve....where were the wardens when all that was going on??.......They wouldn't last long if we were on duty...cant have all the other "happy campers" being disturbed can we ??? we have a very good relationship with the local Police who will always respond to a call from our campsite !! If us wardens cant sort out the "annoyances"and even if they have no intention of arresting anyone, a visit from the Constabulary will generally calm things down.

Love this job....despite some awkward sorts !!


Jenny


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Commiserations Lisa. I raised a similar thread 2 years ago.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-29911-.html


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I just say avoiding walking across pitches can be problematic. I can think of one campsite because of the way it was set out avoiding walking across a pitch involved a real hike because of the way it was laid out. 

I can remember trying to walk along the boundary between two adjoining pitches to respect people's privacy, but when carting heavy buckets of water etc it really was not easily avoided. Am I one of the guilty? help


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

No - not guilty - I think some site layouts must allow for a bit of flex, but blatant just cut the corner as the quickest route to bar, kids area or whatever is bang out of order!


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I am a retired Scout leader :roll: and we taught all of our boys that it was very bad manners to walk across other peoples campsites and could also cause damage by tripping over guy ropes etc. I don't know if this is still ttayght, however when I was working as a machine inspector I was inspecting a machine on a railway platform and had the area fenced of with barriers and had idiots moving the barriers to get past! There are a lot of fools out there as well as ignorant idiots,
Regards,
Chris.


----------

